# Pretty Devastated!



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

My husband is working here in the states for a major company. His company has a major Branch there in Vancouver. He specifically wanted this job, because of it's great benefits, as well as the fact that this company will pay to relocate! Even from out of country.

Some of you may already be familiar with my posts. I joined not too long ago and left a flurry of posts trying to find out all we could because Vancouver is where we wanted to be!

I am so grateful about all your input and was actually about to sit down and and update this forum...but we have been pretty depressed!!

My husband called me from work with a devastatiing blow! The position he was after went to a younger guy with much less experience than my husband. The younger guy is actually a local (in Vancouver...a guy who has been basically an intern there). The job actually calls for a VERY experienced employee (My hubby has that, and several awards in his field) But I am thinking because we would have to relocate...they went with the "bird in the hand" so to speak.

I am SO saddened! Actually even though we have never been there ...we have been so absorbed in finding out all that we could for the last several months....it is all we have thought about for our Special Needs Family and have fallen in love with it from afar!!! 

BC so felt like the perfect fit! We are both from up North, and are so over the mundane, shallow, transient life here in our state...and yearned to put down those Up North Roots!!! Where we live, is a state where people flock to in hopes of an easier life...and then they often leave.

We have encountered nothing but...warm, friendly & helpful people (you all included) and are saddened now that we will not end up amongst them!

Nor will we be able to live there in that ~ Vegetarian, GF, HomeSchooling, Special Needs Friendly Community~ We were looking forward to the change in seasons and Beautiful scenery. I was just getting to a place of less stress in "searching" and more content in that that is where we should be. 

I even found a special needs soccer team (my kids are in one here) and a special needs taekwondo class (I contacted the Master of the school) and I got great input from them.

I feel so sad and such a loss for a community I have been yearning for, and thought I had found in all the resources there.

Thank you so much for all you have taken the time to share with me. I was hoping perhaps we could in time with experience helping other Newbis on this forum who are looking to move there there.

I have been researching now for weeks and no matter where we end up...it won't be the same, we had our heart so set on BC, and I am so sad as we are no longer "on our way" there. Again thank you for everything.

I hope you can understand my ramblings...I am very choked up right now!

I still do not understand people who talk about moving there I was under the impression you really need a job there first.

If there is a site where it tells you what these jobs of importance are there in Canada I would greatly appreciate being led to it.

Blessings!

Mamachka in USA!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a bummer. I am almost tempted to ask you to look for other roles with different companies but from my own experience, unless you are "on the ground" here, its tough to get interviews, let alone jobs. 

My Best Wishes to you and your family and Im sure something else will pop up sooner or later.

Cheer up.


----------



## janfreeman18 (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope things work out. sometimes because its all so personal its hard to see the woods for the trees. I truely hope you find a way to be happy in the place you want to be.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA & janfreeman18, 

Thank you for your kind words and well wishes. 

janfreeman18- I truly hope we find a way to get there (that place where we want to be) !!!

I do seem to remember on this forum others mentioning a site to go to, to see the skilled jobs of importance in Canada. Does anyone know where I can find such site(s)??? Thank you.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi mamachka

Are you asking about the list of 38 occupations that are eligible under the Skilled Worker category? If so, here's the link from the CIC website:

Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing


All the best to your family in your quest to come to Canada!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I can understand your feelings! My husband’s employer told us 5 years long he would relocate us to the US (New Jersey, Princeton area), what we really would have liked. But something always came up.
Now we have decided to take action without the employer, so we are in the process of getting a Permanent Resident Card through the Federal Skilled Worker program.
I hope you will find your way out! And meanwhile, I wish you all the best and a lot of courage to survive this bad news.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes!	
Oggy I just booted up and haven't had a chance to check it out, but I am pretty sure that's what I was referring to! 

EVHB Yes to you as well as you understand! Ironically we wanted to end up in Princeton NJ as well (we have special needs children and they have incredible programs for them there). Years later we decided on Vancouver. And now anoother disappointment. Maybe we can do what you have start making moves ourselves!

So ....you did end up in Canada?

Thank you both. Oggy for the link and EVHB for your similar story.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

OK Is that it? Are those all the jobs considered of utmost importance? It seems there must be thousands of jobs according to the numbers listed. Where are all the rest?


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

You're very welcome - glad the link was of some assistance to you! 

I may be wrong, and someone please correct me if I am! If there is a shortage of skilled workers in a certain field of expertise, then those professions would be noted on the current list. There were quite a number of occupations listed previously, but the immigration procedure for Skilled Worker applications was altered fairly recently and the list was condensed. Previously, the applications were taking upwards to 4 years before completion, whereas now that time frame has been shortened significantly. Part of that may be due to the shorter eligibility list.... that's my guess anyway.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Oggy, your guess is correct.

Mamachka, we were lucky that my husband could fit in the NOC-0213, so we are now in the process of the Federal Skilled Worker visa since sept. 15. It will take about 9 months to go through this process. At least, that is what Canada's saying at this moment. 
But due to the economic crisis, it will not be easy. My husbans is working as a global IT Director for a multinational, and it seems that there are almost (none?) similar jobs for the moment... So we really really hope that thing will become much better in the next months. And meanwhile, we hope that he can keep his current job because they gonna fire 1/6 of their personnel in the next half year.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Oggy, your guess is correct.
> 
> Mamachka, we were lucky that my husband could fit in the NOC-0213, so we are now in the process of the Federal Skilled Worker visa since sept. 15. It will take about 9 months to go through this process. At least, that is what Canada's saying at this moment.
> But due to the economic crisis, it will not be easy. My husbans is working as a global IT Director for a multinational, and it seems that there are almost (none?) similar jobs for the moment... So we really really hope that thing will become much better in the next months. And meanwhile, we hope that he can keep his current job because they gonna fire 1/6 of their personnel in the next half year.


There are so many positions NOT there I would think are of major importance...or what I would think are considered to be "skilled workers".

I understand special needs kids are often in with a typically developing population...but in the situation of a Deaf child for example in a regular class...they would need an interpreter. I am sure the Teacher is not conducting the class in sign langueage for that one child. 

I am seeing no call for Sign Language Interpreters...  wow..I know after 9/11, There are more emergency situations worldwide using Interpreters! Even in court / hospitals / not just school settings.

Furthermore it appears there is no need for Interpreters of any kind... again  which I would think even the government would need, for foreign language interpreters, not sign language.

EVHB my husbands firm is also multinational...also cutting personnel. I strongly believe that although his position calls for years of experience they hired the intern in the BC location for that position (where they weren't cutting personnel), to save on budget...for salary as well as avoiding the relocation costs! 

My belief "cheap is dear" and will cost in the long run if that employee cannot carry the weight!


----------

